# 2005 John Deere 2210 fuel shutoff solenoid will not engage.



## R.Klecka (8 mo ago)

Hello, I'm new to the forum. My fuel shutoff solenoid gets voltage to hold the shaft in place but the blue electrical wire that engages the solenoid gets NO voltage. I have replaced the K2 fuel relay. The K2 fuel relay gets voltage from the key switch but the blue wire that goes to the fuel shutoff solenoid and the two other wires that go to the timer module get no voltage. I also have replaced the fuel shutoff solenoid. Any ideas please.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Have you experienced the infamous John Deere "cold start solenoid"? I think your 2210 has one. It is installed up front of the engine, near the thermostat housing. All you have to do is unplug it and check if the tractor will start. The purpose of cold start solenoid is to alter pump timing by a few degrees on cold startup. But, if it fails, the tractor will not start. See attached video:


----------



## R.Klecka (8 mo ago)

HarveyW said:


> Have you experienced the infamous John Deere "cold start solenoid"? I think your 2210 has one. It is installed up front of the engine, near the thermostat housing. All you have to do is unplug it and check if the tractor will start. The purpose of cold start solenoid is to alter pump timing by a few degrees on cold startup. But, if it fails, the tractor will not start. See attached video:


Thank you so much. I'll give it a try.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

You have replaced the fuel relay, and the fuel shutoff solenoid. I think that the only remaining item is the timer module. Check it out.


----------



## R.Klecka (8 mo ago)

BigT said:


> You have replaced the fuel relay, and the fuel shutoff solenoid. I think that the only remaining item is the timer module. Check it out.


Thank you. I'm starting to look at the timer relay.


----------

